# Mickey Mouse platy developed another black spot



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys I have had this Mickey mouse Platy for a year and a half ish. Just recently I noticed he developed another dark black spot on his one side. I am not sure if it is something to be concerned about or not. It doesn't hinder him from moving around and he doesn't itch it. It is not a raised scale either. Any suggestions? I will try to get a better picture for you too!


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it just might be some of her color


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree. When I had mollies and a few platies, one of my yellow ones got brown spots as she matured.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Well now the Platy has become bloated and it appears is scales are protruding outwards. So I am thinking Dropsy. It probably has nothing to do with the dark spot tho.

Any suggestions on meds? I was read online to use tetracycline. Will that have any ill effects on my shark or algae eater?


----------

